# For our friends in the snow........



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

this was sent to me from another group.....Spring & Summer are coming


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How delightful! That really made me smile, and I'm not even one of the snow-bound members. (Hope is was okay for me to watch, too!....) op2: 

It would be fun to watch the trainers.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

GFETE! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

My girls and I are held up in a hotel because we don't have electricity at home. In Texas of all places.


----------

